# Gummipröpel/Abdeckung Zugdurchführung



## aka23 (14. Januar 2018)

Moin,
Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben, wo ich diesen Gummipröpel für die Zugdurchführung am Oberrohr herbekomme? 
Hab von 2fach auf einfach umgebaut...
Besten Dank!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamworks (18. Januar 2018)

Frag mal deinen Händler oder Bikeaction?
Ansonsten direkt Rocky in Canada die können sicher helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

